# Why do adult snakes shed



## Emoly (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a two year old Stimson's python and he's shed twice in the 8 weeks I've had him. 

Why do adult snakes keep shedding? I was expecting him to shed maybe three times a year, not every other month. 

I can't find anything online as to why adult snakes shed at all once fully grown, especially not at this rate. Can anyone explain to me?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 10, 2021)

Same reason you shed.

Contrary to what some people believe, the primary purpose is to keep the skin fresh, not to make a new skin large enough for a growing body.

You shed more than a snake, you just do it in tiny little pieces which come off as dust. Most of what you vacuum out of the carpet is human skin, although most of your skin gets blown off in the wind, washed down the drain in the shower, washed out of your clothes, etc.


----------



## Emoly (Feb 10, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Same reason you shed.
> 
> Contrary to what some people believe, the primary purpose is to keep the skin fresh, not to make a new skin large enough for a growing body.
> 
> You shed more than a snake, you just do it in tiny little pieces which come off as dust. Most of what you vacuum out of the carpet is human skin, although most of your skin gets blown off in the wind, washed down the drain in the shower, washed out of your clothes, etc.


Thanks this makes sense! So he's just keeping fresh, good to know. I'm have to find something artsy to do with all the shed.


----------

